# Entry level range finders?



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

After mis-judging distances in recent past bowhunts, im thinking i may bite the bullet and invest in a range finder. Can anyone give their opinion of something that wont break the bank to try?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I picked up the Nikon ProStaff 550 at Academy (Webster) for around 150.00 in clearance. I think they had 2 more left.


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Being somewhat conservative in spending, OK Cheap, I bought a no-name and found it gave me different distance readings on target objects from a single position. Sent it back and bought a Nikon 550. Very accurate.........good buy.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

The cheapo's are a bad idea. You will wish you had got the best that you could afford.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm on a budget too, i bought a Bushnell Archery range finder. It would be better to find an archery rangefinder and just bite the bullet and pay the cost. It's worth more to just buy one and done to buy five no name brands that don't work.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

I won an ebay auction for a simmons lrf-600 for 80 bucks new. I know its not gonna be something spectacular, but if it helps, maybe ill be more motivated to get a better one next go round.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I bought a Bushnell Arc 1200 online somewhere for less than $250. I suggest you dont skimp on something like this, but do your homework and find one on sale.


----------

